# Our Australorp pair



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Meet Blacky the hen and Bitey the Roo


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

LOvely. I have 3 Langshans


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

househens said:


> LOvely. I have 3 Langshans


Nice  we are getting 1 more hen next Friday that one is 1 year old. the 2 in the pics are 8 weeks old going on 9. Also looking at getting some light Sussex in a few months and buff sussex


----------

